

Memo to a Young Leader: What Kind of Boss Are You? - jaydub
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/taylor/2008/05/memo_to_a_young_leader_what_ki.html

======
jamesbritt
Don't be a boss. Be a leader.

If you can't be a leader, then be a manager.

But please, don't be a boss.

